# Offshore Reno



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Been out here for 10 days, have about another week left or so.

Living quarters on this production rig were in bad shape when we got here. Had to tear out interior walls and re frame. Re framed on exterior inside wall due to tract rusting out. The door on this quarter were both rotten and water intrusion had been taking place.

Yes that is a piece of wood under the toilet. The reason for it is the metal floor had rotted out due to leakage over the years and the flange was broke. I had to inside cut the top of the old flange out and hub save the hub of the flange to use it as a coupling. No access under building and 60 ft directly below is the Gulf Of Mexico. I glued a 6 in piece, set the wood and anchored new flange to it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry for the side ways pics, this phone is crazy


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll have some more pictures in the next few days.

I set an 80 gallon water heater for the quarters and galley.

Have to set another one in the laundry room we are building for them.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I say in certain situations you do what you have to do. When you have no real options you improvise and make the best. Looks good to me. If the toilet was standard height now its comfort height.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a different animal out here. I was honestly looking at the waves crash into the structure beams below me when I was cutting the flange.

Yeah it's a tad over comfort height. 3/4"s to be exact.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So its ADA. That sounds like a pretty will job but some cool experience. Some renovation work is horrible but that sounds fun.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's all what you make it, I just enjoy turning a disaster into a clean looking job. 

Riding a helicopter to work is pretty cool.

All the training I had to do to get out here, a weeks worth, sucked but its been worth it.

Search "Underwater H.U.E.T Survival" on YouTube when you get the chance and that's what you have to do to be able to fly offshore in the Gulf, it's pretty intense.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

My brother is a helicopter pilot. He fly's an AW-139 I believe its what you probably fly on.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flew on a Bell 206 out here.

It varies depending on what helicopter service the platform your headed to uses.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

All I know is he said many of the oil companies are flying them. He works for MD state police as a pilot. Flew apaches in the army.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flew out today, 16 days offshore. Time for some R&R at home with the family


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Stay frosty my friends!


----------

